# Conte al Chelsea, c'è l'accordo di massima.



## admin (23 Febbraio 2016)

Antonio Conte sempre più verso il Chelsea. Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 febbraio 2016, conferma che il CT della nazionale ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con il club inglese.

Abramovich non ha ancora deciso, ma Conte è in pole. Se la vedrà con Allegri e Simeone. Il numero uno del Chelsea comunicherà la sua decisione a marzo.


----------



## 13-33 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ma i 10 milioni per Allegri...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Febbraio 2016)

L'anno prossimo stando alle indiscrezioni il Chelsea avrà in panchina almeno 3 allenatori: Conte, Allegri e Simone


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte sempre più verso il Chelsea. Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 23 febbraio 2016, conferma che il CT della nazionale ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con il club inglese.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti e dettagli



Hanno sempre puntato solo lui


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (23 Febbraio 2016)

Qualcuno si illude ancora che avremo Conte quest'estate?

Berlusca ci rifila Brocchi


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2016)

Per lui, comunque, un grosso rischio. Se la dovrà vedere contro Mourinho e Guardiola. E penso che City e United faranno i botti sul mercato. Rischia di finire nel tritacarne.


----------



## Jino (23 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per lui, comunque, un grosso rischio. Se la dovrà vedere contro Mourinho e Guardiola. E penso che City e United faranno i botti sul mercato. Rischia di finire nel tritacarne.



Di sicuro li almeno ha la materia prima per provare a creare qualcosa, l'alternativa si chiama Milan, inutile prosegua con il discorso....


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2016)

A quanto pare il Chelsea vorrebbe annunciare l'allenatore della prossima stagione entro marzo... questo esclude di fatto Allegri perché la Juventus deve rimanere concentrata sugli obiettivi fino a fine anno, mentre alimenta molto la pista Conte che non allenando club può tranquillamente essere annunciato prima...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per lui, comunque, un grosso rischio. Se la dovrà vedere contro Mourinho e Guardiola. E penso che City e United faranno i botti sul mercato. Rischia di finire nel tritacarne.



Comunque anche Guardiola in Premier non lo vedo benissimo.


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Febbraio 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Ma i 10 milioni per Allegri...


si farà raddoppiare l'ingaggio dalla juve, come voleva fin dall'inizio


----------



## Aron (23 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Qualcuno si illude ancora che avremo Conte quest'estate?
> 
> Berlusca ci rifila Brocchi



Uno tra Lippi, Donadoni, Prandelli e Brocchi.
Che tristezza.

A Conte è difficile crederci, obiettivamente.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Febbraio 2016)

this is spine-chilling!


----------



## smallball (23 Febbraio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Uno tra Lippi, Donadoni, Prandelli e Brocchi.
> Che tristezza.
> 
> A Conte è difficile crederci, obiettivamente.



se devo proprio scegliere il meno peggio e' Donadoni


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2016)

*Alciato: stasera allo Juventus Stadium incontro tra Conte ed il DT del Chelsea*


----------



## 666psycho (23 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: stasera allo Juventus Stadium incontro tra Conte ed il DT del Chelsea*



non capisco perché l'incontro avviene allo giuventus stadium..


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2016)

Vanno entrambi a vedere Juve Bayern


----------



## 666psycho (23 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vanno entrambi a vedere Juve Bayern



ah ok ! grasias!


----------



## Aragorn (23 Febbraio 2016)

Strano, ero convinto non vedesse l'ora di venire ad allenare Balotelli e Bertolacci ..


----------

